# Bumper swap?!?



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

I`m a proud owner of an 1999 A6 C5, i had a front end collision and I need to replace front bumper cover. Will a 2004 A6 S-Line front cover fit my pre facelift????


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I was comparing my friend's 99 with my '02 the other day and the only difference we could see was the fog lights and lower grilles. The shape round the hood and lights etc _looked_ exactly the same. 
If the 04 bumper is cheap and comes with grilles & foglights then it may be worth a go, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

Thanx ill look in to getting everything from s6; hopefully ill have the good news from the insurance this week.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

FWIW an S6 (or A6 4.2) front bumper cover will only fit an S6 or A6 4.2 because of the V8's wider fender flares. So if you've got a V6 powered A6--and I don't recall if a V8 was available for the '99 model year--you likely have to stick with the front bumper cover from a 2.7T, 2.8, or 3.0 A6.


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (monkeytronic)*

what i meant was S line bumper cover, sorry for my non clear subject, i know the 4.2 is a wider vehicle.


----------

